# Louisiana Limits Trout Bites



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

The trout bites are improving daily. Reds and flounder were slow yesterday. Water clarity is improving.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------

